
Trend Micro Endpoint Sensor 1.6 DLL Hijacking Vulnerability - based2
https://success.trendmicro.com/solution/1116827
======
based2
another one
[http://www.cvedetails.com/cve/CVE-2017-6398/](http://www.cvedetails.com/cve/CVE-2017-6398/)

